# Weight gain from vaping



## juliannaidoo.jn (9/10/19)

Hi guys, I'm curious to know if my weight gain in the last two months is related to vaping. I stopped smoking and started vaping two month ago and have put on 4 kg's. My eating routine and portions did not increase during this time. I have been vaping Prime mango to the max, Fizzapple ice, passionate and the new grape flavor 6 and 3 mg juices. Thanks Julian

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## clydern (9/10/19)

Stopping smoking has been known to make you nibble a bit more to deal with cravings 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Chickenstrip (9/10/19)

I would think it's more to do with quitting the cigs rather than the vaping.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## clydern (9/10/19)

Chickenstrip said:


> I would think it's more to do with quitting the cigs rather than the vaping.


Fitting name tbh

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (9/10/19)

juliannaidoo.jn said:


> Hi guys, I'm curious to know if my weight gain in the last two months is related to vaping. I stopped smoking and started vaping two month ago and have put on 4 kg's. My eating routine and portions did not increase during this time. I have been vaping Prime mango to the max, Fizzapple ice, passionate and the new grape flavor 6 and 3 mg juices. Thanks Julian
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Hi @juliannaidoo.jn - its a good question

I think stopping smoking is a big thing. A lot of changes happen in your body and it affects people differently.

I agree with @clydern , stopping smoking is commonly followed by some weight gain as one typically nibbles on things to respond to the cravings.

I doubt it has much to do with vaping itself. 

It could also be that smoking increases one's metabolism slightly so when you stop it can take a while for things to normalise again.

When I switched to vaping 6 years ago I lost about 4 or 5kg. Probably because I also felt a bit healthier, ate healthier and exercised more - allround did quite a good thing for me. ABout a year after I switched I was probably in my best shape Ive been in for years. I have subsequently (over the last year or two) picked up weight - but its more to do with my eating / reduced exercise and not the vaping.

My advice to anyone stopping smoking and switching to vaping is to see it as part of a broader effort to be healthier. So eating better and exercising more go hand in hand. After a year or two of that one can only be surprised and proud of the results!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## juliannaidoo.jn (9/10/19)

Thanks guys for the replies, I do see it as a healthier change. I will watch the nibbling. Just need to go back to gym and get more exercise.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (9/10/19)

Silver said:


> Hi @juliannaidoo.jn - its a good question
> 
> I think stopping smoking is a big thing. A lot of changes happen in your body and it affects people differently.
> 
> ...


@Silver its more about finding a tasty chips place lol I know yummy chips makes me put on weight too

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (9/10/19)

Yuvir Punwasi said:


> @Silver its more about finding a tasty chips place lol I know yummy chips makes me put on weight too



Agreed 100%
Always a toss up between the pleasure from a great plate of chips and the extra kilos that ends up putting on!
I actually havent had chips for a while now - so your post got me to crave it....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (10/10/19)

Silver said:


> Agreed 100%
> Always a toss up between the pleasure from a great plate of chips and the extra kilos that ends up putting on!
> I actually havent had chips for a while now - so your post got me to crave it....



@Silver Eat sweet potato chips instead. They're lower in carbs than ordinary potatoes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

